# What Languages Do You Know? Or are Learning?



## Edmund (Dec 17, 2009)

There have been threads about languages but not about what you are learning or know (other than english, cause most of us speak that here). Just curious because I'm having my Latin midyear on Friday and I told him no one spoke latin. He said "You'd be surprised". So who knows Latin? and what else do you know? and do you have a final on yours you just took or is coming up?

edit: Oh and I'm learning Spanish.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm learning Spanish. Next year when the class is offered since they don't offer it at a middle school level.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 17, 2009)

I take AP Latin Vergil (4th year of Latin). I also know Mandarin Chinese (and obviously English). To my knowledge, we don't have a midterm, but I can help you with whatever you need.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 17, 2009)

Know: Taishanese
Learning: Mandarin(Hate it)


----------



## Parity (Dec 17, 2009)

I am learning Japanese.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm learning French.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 17, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> To my knowledge, we don't have a midterm, but I can help you with whatever you need.



Thanks a lot but I think I've got it under my belt mostly. Me and a few of my friends worked together and made a real good study hall, with some of our teachers help, so yeah. I'm on my 4th year but my 1st year was really easy stuff so I'm only on Latin 3.


----------



## Edward (Dec 17, 2009)

Im learning to read and write Japanese. 
I'll learn to speak when I'm done with that.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm learning German.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 17, 2009)

I can label every part of an ancient roman domus in latin, does that count?
Also, I can count to 10 in a few languages.. maybe 6 or so?

From the amount of travelling I have done I should know many more.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 17, 2009)

Learning Japanese.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2009)

I know...

Tagalog (Philippines Language) and several dialects
English (I learned it and I still have some difficulty speaking sometimes)
Some Spanish
Some French
Some German
A little Japanese

I'm Learning...

Latin
More French
More German
More Spanish
More Japanese

Only in speech, I can't read most languages for my life.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 17, 2009)

I can (almost fluently) speak Japanese.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

I know English and Chinese, and am learning Latin.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 17, 2009)

English, Spanish, some German, some Arabic. I'm probably going to start learning Russian in a year or two.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not currently learning a language, and the only language I speak is English.

I have been 'taught' languages at other school, but I find the system doesn't work. 
Indonesian - 2 years
German - 1 year
Japanese - 1 year
Spanish - 1 year
Indonesian - 1 year (first year of high school).

Indonesian was a horrible subject. 3/4 of the class was new to the school, myself included, and couldn't keep up because the school taught at an 8th grade level, but we had no prior knowledge and really should have started at a 1st grade level. Thankfully it was optional for me in year 10. (Yes, I did say 'no prior knowledge' and I did say I did 2 years of Indonesian previous. Think I could remember a single word I was taught in years 1/2?)

I am, however, interested in learning Mandarin, but I cannot find any software, so I've been reading a bit on Wikibooks. I will have a free subject next year for year 11, but I will try not to fill it, because I have enough work already.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2009)

Python, some Java, and some C++. Mainly Java and Python. Jython 
Oh. and English.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Python, some Java, and some C++. Mainly Java and Python. Jython
> Oh. and English.



this made my day statue. However, I do believe you speak korean as well.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 17, 2009)

I fluently speak Spanish and English (I'm Hispanic) and I take French at school


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 17, 2009)

Edward said:


> Im learning to read and write Japanese.
> I'll learn to speak when I'm done with that.



Same here, I love it. 

Also, I can understand most Spanish, but I don't speak it.

I took really basic Latin back in 3rd grade, haha. I don't remember any of it though.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 17, 2009)

I speak Latin and English mainly, but also a little French, Spanish, Rerman, Russian


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 17, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I know...
> 
> *Tagalog (Philippines Language) and several dialects*
> English (I learned it and I still have some difficulty speaking sometimes)
> ...



FILO FTW!


----------



## TioMario (Dec 17, 2009)

Spanish - Native
English - Advanced+ (the plus isn't a mistake )
Portuguese - Basic
And a liiiitle bit of Italian


----------



## nateiskewl (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> I'm learning German.



Ich auch!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 17, 2009)

I obviously know English, and I know korean because i LIVE in Korea.

I used to learn chinese but i HATED IT!!!


----------



## ianini (Dec 17, 2009)

English and Spanish


----------



## Hammond (Dec 17, 2009)

Currently learning French. <3


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 17, 2009)

Currently in Japanese III


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Python, some Java, and some C++. Mainly Java and Python. Jython
> Oh. and English.



Dang, I was going to pull that computer language joke.
Anyway:
Haskell


----------



## janelle (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I know...
> ...



+1  
I know English and Tagalog (and a little Kampampangan)
Learning Japanese.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Only in speech, I can't read most languages for my life.



WHAT? I'm the exact opposite. I know English, (first language) and have learnt Japanese and French. These two, and Indonesian seem like the most commonly learnt languages apart from English in Australia. I also know people learning Italian.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 17, 2009)

English.
Note the period.
Learning XML, but I got HTML and CSS down.
Stachu, have you gotten this far?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 17, 2009)

Weeellll i know english.

And im learning spanish in my spare time.


----------



## Forte (Dec 17, 2009)

I can fluently speak English, Japanese and French.

I know a bit of Spanish and Latin.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 17, 2009)

Have learned: 
Spanish 
French
German
Italian
Manderin
(but i forgot everything)

Languages i know:
English
Shanghainese (a type of chinese)


----------



## blah (Dec 17, 2009)

Forte said:


> I can fluently speak English, Japanese and French.
> 
> I know a bit of Spanish and Latin.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you can't speak Canadian!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 17, 2009)

I know Norwegian, English and learning German at school. And I can understand what Danes and Swedes are saying.


----------



## Forte (Dec 17, 2009)

blah said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > I can fluently speak English, Japanese and French.
> ...



You can survive in Vancouver by only knowing an Asian language XD


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 17, 2009)

I can speak English and am currently learning Italian.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 17, 2009)

English and Japanese fluently.

When I read Chinese (traditional and simplified) I can pretty much understand what is written as it is so similar to Japanese. However, once they open their mouths I can hardly understand a thing.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 17, 2009)

I spent year 7, 8 and 9 learning German. Most pointless class ever, yeah sure maby if you want to travel in the future, for those that aren't planning on speaking German, it should be optional. But NO, It's compulsory at my school for 7, 8 and 9. 
Now that I'm finished year 9, I feel happy, but sad seeing that I wasted literally hundreds of hours.


----------



## V-te (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm currently learning French, but I feel that I'm not learning much, as we hardly speak it in class, and the teacher just spends her time telling other people to hush up. This is my final year of French, but oh how I wish to learn Arabic or Latin.


----------



## baker` (Dec 17, 2009)

I speak English.

I am learning Japanese at highschool and will continue to learn it until i graduate after senior highschool.



Zubon said:


> When I read Chinese (traditional and simplified) I can pretty much understand what is written as it is so similar to Japanese. However, once they open their mouths I can hardly understand a thing.



I understand what you mean Zubon. Does your name happen to be the word for 'trousers' or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## Zubon (Dec 17, 2009)

baker` said:


> I speak English.
> 
> I am learning Japanese at highschool and will continue to learn it until i graduate after senior highschool.
> 
> ...




Yeah, that's me. "Trousers"!


----------



## LNZ (Dec 17, 2009)

When I was at high school (1983-1987, 8th-12th grade), I did study German for two years (1983-4).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 17, 2009)

I have always spoken English and French and am therefore fluent (although my French writing sucks because I don't ever use it!) and I studied German and Spanish for almost ten years. I had a very high level of those two languages also, but since I finished them at university I haven't spoken them much and have lost a lot of my proficiency.


----------



## blah (Dec 17, 2009)

Forte said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...


I doubt I can survive by only knowing Malay


----------



## Kyle Barry (Dec 17, 2009)

I know enough English to get by; I can order food in a restaurant. 

Also, I'm learning Russian, and I may minor in it at Rutgers University. I'm taking it pretty seriously, and I'm learning pretty rapidly, unfortunately there are so few Russian cubers. We need more!

I studied Spanish and Latin in high school, and a semester of Greek at Rutgers, but know very little of all, except for a fair amount of Spanish.


----------



## Erik (Dec 17, 2009)

Just Dutch, English, German and Luxembourgish. Though I forgot some luxi lately, I'll have to refresh it  

Other than that bits of: French, Spanish, Hungarian and Czech.


----------



## Litz (Dec 17, 2009)

Portuguese, English, Spanish, French, Italian and some Japanese (nowhere near fluent though/still working on it).


----------



## Novriil (Dec 17, 2009)

Estonian, English, Russian (not so much as others)
Very-very-very little: Finnish, Latvian and German


----------



## peedu (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice...

I can speak/read/write:
English, Estonian.
I avoid writing (too many errors), but speak OK:
Russian, Finnish.
Read, able to speak:
German.
Speak, able to read:
Lithuanian, Hungarian.
Understand the general direction of the conversation in Swedish and/or Danish. Also able to read.
Learning: more German, Japanese.
Interested in French only because of kissing. 


Peedu


----------



## Neutrals01 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can speak/listen/read/write:
English

I can speak/listen/read/write(but weak):
Malay

I can speak/listen:
Mandarin
Cantoese
Hakka

I can listen/understand a little of:
Hokkien
Japanese
Korean
Indonesian


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2009)

I majored in German in college, so presumably my academic German is at least at a high school or college level. After my experience in Germany though I think my "real world" German is at more of a 1st or 2nd grade level. That's ok though, it's motivation for me to travel back to German/Austria and improve! 

I also studied Russian for 1 year in college, but I have since forgotten quite a lot of what I used to know. I only remember certain common phrases now. :s

Chris


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Full English and Malay, I can speak Cantonese and understand Mandarin 
I also understand VERY VERY VERY VERY little French.
@Neutrals: Indonesian is almost the same as Malay. Doesn't count


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 17, 2009)

Other than English, I can speak, listen, read, write chinese (mandarin).
I can speak, listen, read, write (but weak) in Malay.
can speak, listen hokkien (weak in speaking).
can listen cantonese.
Understand a little of Indonesian, cuz it's something like malay.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 17, 2009)

spanish(i'm from spain), english and german


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 17, 2009)

I know English (well duh...), learning french, know a bit of german, a few words in hebrew (thanks shahak =D), few words in spanish, know how to say 'my name is' in greek, hello in ukranian and russian, learning chinese.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 17, 2009)

c#,lsl,gml, a bit of java script, html, xhtml, php
learning: c++, java, mysql,

xP

umm really though
english (blah blah)
and im learning japanese


----------



## r_517 (Dec 17, 2009)

Zubon said:


> English and Japanese fluently.
> 
> When I read Chinese (traditional and simplified) I can pretty much understand what is written as it is so similar to Japanese. However, once they open their mouths I can hardly understand a thing.


China is too big even to Chinese, people in the South have difficulty in understanding the accent in the North:confused:



richardzhang said:


> Have learned:
> Spanish
> French
> German
> ...



I'm Shanghainese!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2009)

Fluent:
German, Chinese, English

A bit:
French, (Latin)

5 languages, not bad eh?


----------



## Hakan (Dec 17, 2009)

Fluent: 
-Dutch
-Turkish
-English

'doing OK'-languages:
-French
-German 
-Arabic (I've professionally taught Arabic pronunciation at a school)

I have had Latin and ancient Greek for three years, I quit that a few years ago


----------



## Basel (Dec 17, 2009)

Fluent
-German
-Arabic
-English

I can also speak a little bit Latin^^


----------



## JL58 (Dec 17, 2009)

English, French

My German is very rusty.


----------



## Branca (Dec 17, 2009)

I know Italian of course xD and English
Learning Japanese


----------



## stuvalt309 (Dec 17, 2009)

I know English very well since I live in the US. Chinese, I'm still learning. Have any of you ever tried to make up your own language? One simple language to create and use is backwards language. All you have to do to be able to speak fluently in it is translate every word you know backwards!

i nac kaeps sdrawkcab egaugnal!

I once tried to learn it and be fluent in it, but then I gave it up. I was too lazy


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 17, 2009)

I speak English, I'm learning Spanish in school, I want to learn Japanese sometime, and I might learn Korean and/or Chinese.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 17, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> I know English very well since I live in the US. Chinese, I'm still learning. Have any of you ever tried to make up your own language? One simple language to create and use is backwards language. All you have to do to be able to speak fluently in it is translate every word you know backwards!
> 
> i nac kaeps sdrawkcab egaugnal!
> 
> I once tried to learn it and be fluent in it, but then I gave it up. I was too lazy



that would be harder than learning most languages..


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 17, 2009)

English.
That is all.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm learning French and I started learning Spanish last year, I don't recommend learning two languages at once.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 17, 2009)

I know Cantonese, Madarin, Taishanese Dialect, and English.

I am learning Japanese.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 17, 2009)

American post:
Fluent: 
-English
-Ebonics

Working on actively:
-Spanish

Going to get a Dummies book for:
-French
-Japanese


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 17, 2009)

MistArts said:


> I know Cantonese, Madarin, Taishanese Dialect, and English.
> 
> I am learning Japanese.



Woo Taishanese!


----------



## TheMatureOne (Dec 17, 2009)

As I was born in Poland, I am fluent in English and Polish.


----------



## Rama (Dec 17, 2009)

''English? who needs to learn that? I'm never going to England.''


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 17, 2009)

English is the only language I am fluent in. 

I used to know a bit of Hebrew, but wasn't fluent. I can still read and write Hebrew, I just can't speak it anymore.

I also ever so slightly dabbled in Vietnamese. I began to take Japanese, but dropped that class.


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 18, 2009)

just english and spanish


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 18, 2009)

know: Chinese(Mandarin), English
learning: French(it's mandatory )


----------



## brunson (Dec 18, 2009)

Sign. (ASL, in particular)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 18, 2009)

I know English, and I'm learning Mandarin and Latin.


----------



## liljthedude (Dec 18, 2009)

にほんご！Learning Japanese, I'm in Japanese 1-2 just finished my final got a 91%!
Learning Katakana next semester.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 18, 2009)

i know latin. im up to the pluperfect tenses right now. i also know english (obviously)


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 18, 2009)

This thread reminds me of the Eddie Izzard skit where he is making fun of Americans:

"*TWO* languages in one head!?! Good God man!!!!"



Chris


----------



## pappas (Dec 18, 2009)

Know English.
Learning Japanese and about to start Chinese next year (text book looks complicated). Learnt French for a year then dropped it because I failed miserably and only got 4% on end of year exam.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Dec 18, 2009)

Arabic and English


----------



## Ness (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm German and I've been learning French for 4 years. I'm still learning English (8 years in school yet) and Latin(4 years).


----------



## Ewks (Dec 18, 2009)

Finnish- Native
English- Almost as good as native (I've studied english for 9 years)
Swedish- Good (Have studied for 5 years)
French- I know some words and some basic grammar (I took 2 courses)

Also I can understand written Norwegian and Danish.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 18, 2009)

Dutch - Native
English - Native
French - Decent
German - Decent
Spanish - I can only understand it and I speak it a bit
Czech - I can survive with it
Hungarian - I can survive with it
Swahili - A few words
Cantonese - Okay
Mandarin - A few words
Japanese - A few words


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 18, 2009)

I know English, Chinese, and have a working ability in Spanish.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 18, 2009)

LOL @



Stachuk1992 said:


> Python, some Java, and some C++. Mainly Java and Python. Jython
> Oh. and English.



I also speak the above quite fluently  But from the lesser languages:
Know Slovak, Czech (though it almost comes free given Slovak), English
Used to be fluent in Greek (when I was ~10. I hate that I forgot it all)
Currently learning Chinese (Mandarin) for the lulz


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Hungarian - I can survive with it



Wow! I didn't know you can speak hungarian? :O How long have you been learning that?

I speak hungarian good and my english is ok i guess. I know a very little german.


----------



## massimilianoiovane (Dec 18, 2009)

I am italian and i am studying spanish at school .I can understand this language because, you know , is really similar to italian, but i don't speak it as I understand it.


----------



## pingvincina (Dec 18, 2009)

Croatian-native(yeey)
English(been studying it for 11 years now)
German(7th year now)
some words in russian...


----------



## Haukzi (Dec 18, 2009)

I speak english, spanish and icelandic fluently and im learning portuguese and a bit of danish


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 18, 2009)

I speak fluently spanish, english and french, and I'm in the process of learning German (B1 level btw).


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 18, 2009)

I can converse with a deaf person not spelling out all the words but an actual conversation. The grammar in ASL is like nothing lol


----------



## Micael (Dec 18, 2009)

French, native
English, perfect reading as most people here, but still looking for perfection with speaking....

uh... just 2 languages


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 18, 2009)

im learning french, and i take extended french at school. (half day of french, NOOOOO!!!!  ) i've taken it for like 4 years


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 18, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Hungarian - I can survive with it
> ...


Beszél Magyarul egy kicsi.

I have absolutely no idea if I spelt that correctly.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Beszél Magyarul egy kicsi.



Haha! You just made my night! 

Correctly: Egy kicsit beszélek magyarul.

Order of the words is one of the many BIG differences between english and hungarian.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 18, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> LOL @
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm learning lisp for the lulz right now.


----------



## Slash (Dec 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Wow quite impressive I think it would be "Beszélek magyarul egy kicsit" or something like that, dunno (yes, I'm Hungarian...).
I'll never try to learn Dutch, though.
Y estoy estudiando español. (I'm learning Spanish)

EDIT: I just saw Olivér replied before me


----------

